# What about the Eheim 2222 or 2224 ?



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a freshwater 36 gallon bowfront . I have it planted and running 2x Fluval C3 HOB power filters . They just barly cut the mustard with 2 Dwarf Gourami , 4 neons , 2 dwarf cats (Ottos) , and 1 gold alge eater. So I am not having too much load IMO.
Looking to upgrade my filters to a Eheim seeing I have spent 2 days on the net researching brands , looked at the Rena X2 , fluval 205. and the Eheim seems to the best , most recomended filter , from what I hae seen . The orignal pro series I am liking looks good and ease of change . I thought about the pro 2 series , but their more expensive , and I hear that the priming pump does not work.
So I have come down to the orignal pro series , the 2222 or the 2224
what do you guys think ? I would like to hear ALL opinions good or bad


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The priming pump works, but I find it simpler to manually start a siphon and use the quick disconnects to keep it. 

The one drawback, if that, to the 2222 - 2237 series is bypass. Media goes in baskets and when full of gunk - water will bypass them and not be filtered. An Eheim classic has no baskets to bypass.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The priming pump works, but I find it simpler to manually start a siphon and use the quick disconnects to keep it.
> 
> The one drawback, if that, to the 2222 - 2237 series is bypass. Media goes in baskets and when full of gunk - water will bypass them and not be filtered. An Eheim classic has no baskets to bypass.


 really ? Where did you get that info ?
anyway I probaly go with the 2224 nice price and It does have media baskets , dont Like the classic series , all that media in one container seems Like PITA to me to clean . Anyway I am doughting you statement may I please see some evidence of what You say ? Thanks


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a 2215 and a 2234. They are pretty equivalent filters but the 2234 is easier to clean, you can prime it, and it seems to be quieter than my dead silent 2215. I know that isn't the filter you are looking at, I am just comparing my experiences with the classics and Eheims newer filters. I am one of the few who likes them better. I think their older design is better in theory but doesn't make a difference in practice. Their newer design in practice is much easier to maintain.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I have a 2215 and a 2234. They are pretty equivalent filters but the 2234 is easier to clean, you can prime it, and it seems to be quieter than my dead silent 2215. I know that isn't the filter you are looking at, I am just comparing my experiences with the classics and Eheims newer filters. I am one of the few who likes them better. I think their older design is better in theory but doesn't make a difference in practice. Their newer design in practice is much easier to maintain.


 Thanks ! I apreciate the comments . 
I was considering the ECO but I kept reading on places around the net of the handle breaking :eek5: Thats why I am looking at the pro series , the 4 clips look good ,easy to clean , like baskets, and the pro series just looks good seeing I will probaly have it mounted visably on a little table outside my aquarium .
This will be My 1st canister filter and its gotta last so thats why I chose Eheim , I heard nothing but glowing reviews . The fluvals 5 series and the rena xp series not so much ( see amazon reviews)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

brothergc said:


> Thanks ! I apreciate the comments .
> I was considering the ECO but I kept reading on places around the net of the handle breaking :eek5: Thats why I am looking at the pro series , the 4 clips look good ,easy to clean , like baskets, and the pro series just looks good seeing I will probaly have it mounted visably on a little table outside my aquarium .
> This will be My 1st canister filter and its gotta last so thats why I chose Eheim , I heard nothing but glowing reviews . The fluvals 5 series and the rena xp series not so much ( see amazon reviews)


I haven't had any problem with the handle but I've only cleaned it maybe 2 times. I know the Ecco is different from the Pro series but it's more similar than different, hence my review. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I own two of the 2222's.I have one on a 25 and one on a 29.They are both silent,the baskets hold alot of the media and they are not hard to clean.I myself have not noticed any bypass on either,and have had no other issues.They both work perfect.

And they do indeed look nice.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I own two of the 2222's.I have one on a 25 and one on a 29.They are both silent,the baskets hold alot of the media and they are not hard to clean.I myself have not noticed any bypass on either,and have had no other issues.They both work perfect.
> 
> And they do indeed look nice.


 sow how would you rate the flow rate on your 2222 on a scale of 1 to 10 ?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Just to throw it out there the 2224 compared to 2215 has about the same l/h if not more than the 2215 and runs on less power consumption. 

I have both.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

ok , I have a 2224 in route , should be here tuesday , My 1st canister filter ever . If any one has any setup tips I would love to hear them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

brothergc said:


> really ? Where did you get that info ?
> anyway I probaly go with the 2224 nice price and It does have media baskets , dont Like the classic series , all that media in one container seems Like PITA to me to clean . Anyway I am doughting you statement may I please see some evidence of what You say ? Thanks


My experience, and other peoples experience. If you care to do a Google search on Eheim (specific model number) and bypass you can read the reviews. Many say virtually no bypass or almost no bypass. Where I see bypass is the washers or gaskets on the baskets. They don't always seal completely. And, I don't care. 

Water bypass, if the filter is getting clogged is, in my opinion a good thing. 

I picked up a bunch of classic Eheims, years ago, from a shop that had run them until they seized. Repair consisted of cleaning out the anaerobic mess and replacing the thermal link (or thermal fuse) that had blown. If they had some built in bypass the filters wouldn't have over heated. They ran for years after that, but I cleaned them every three to six months.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The Eheim pro series (like the rena filstar and other knockoff filter) suffer from bypass due to their internal and intake/outflow placement on the actual canister. The intake/outflow are places on the top of the canister and have a tube or flow path built into the media baskets. This forces the water to flow to the bottom of the canister and then forces it up through the media. Bypass occurs because the water tends to follow the path of least resistance and because of this the water flows in one specific path.

I have a 2222 and many classics. The 2222 is a very good filter but it is not as efficient as the classics and requires roughly 2x's more cleaning (of the media) than the classics due to flow being lessened because the media in the "flow path" gets clogged. With the classics, when I open them up for maintenance it seems that the media is much more evenly coated with mulm and overall every single piece of media gets contact with tank water.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

i had an Eheim professional 2224 (heated filter) and i have to say it was one of the quietest (have to shake it to see if its on quiet) and easiest to maintain of any filter i have owned. but as bsmith says they need regular maintenance (every 6 to 8 weeks max)
the only pain with the heated canister is the power cords (one on the head and one on the canister) can get a bit fiddly but you get used to it.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

cool thanks for the replys ! :icon_bigg
Seeing many just like the classic , because of no bypass , I am still happy with my purchace . IMO a little bypass is a good thing . Its got to be easier on the motor . Besides I like the ease of doing maintance on these style of filters . 
I gotta think that if were talking the classic or the pro version the ehiem has gotta out do any HOB fluval filters I curently own , Yes ??

Now I just gotta figure out what to do with 2 Fluval C3 filters I own now , any suggestions ??


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

brothergc said:


> sow how would you rate the flow rate on your 2222 on a scale of 1 to 10 ?


The flow I would rate a ten.I have to turn it down a little for my tank or it pushes my fish a bit more than my liking.The plants sway gently in the flow though.


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

just got my eheim 224 setup , nice . Kinda a pain to get primed but I figured it out . Not real fond of the included media called "substrat" kinda looks like white rocks . The "EHFI Mech" looks ok , ceramic ring looking things . Thinking of putting some other media . 
What exactly is "EHFI substrat" ? Thinking of replacing that with come black dimond carbon 
Aslo how do you adjust the flow of this thing ??


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually I really like the ehfisubstrat. Think of it like lava rock. It is a very pourus media with tons of little spots fir bacteria to grow. 

Can't remember what your doing for fertilization it any at all but carbon will suck out all if the ferts your plants need to grow. If you want really good media that performs like carbon but will not take out ferts get some seachem purigen. It's wonderful and will make your water so clear your fish will look like their floating!

Link to seachems site fir info on purigen. You can recharge it and get many uses from it. 

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html

If you want to use different bio media here are my favorites. The seachem matrix is very reasonably priced IMO. 

Matrix

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html

Eheim Ehfisubstrat pro

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8983


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Actually I really like the ehfisubstrat. Think of it like lava rock. It is a very pourus media with tons of little spots fir bacteria to grow.
> 
> Can't remember what your doing for fertilization it any at all but carbon will suck out all if the ferts your plants need to grow. If you want really good media that performs like carbon but will not take out ferts get some seachem purigen. It's wonderful and will make your water so clear your fish will look like their floating!
> 
> ...


Oh OK!! then I will get the purigen then , I found some on amazon , How much do I need ? 500ML ?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally I would get the 500ml bottle if I were you because after you see what it does to the water in this tank you will more than likely want to put it in all of your tanks. 

You can use panty hose but I use to use it and lost lots of money because after 2-3 recharges the panty hose becomes brittle and rips when you try to rinse the Purigen after recharging it. The best product to put it in IMO is the Seachem BAG. Its not cheap but ir will never degrade due to the bleach recharging. 

500ml bottle.
http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-163-P...LVUI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1316048093&sr=8-6

The BAG.
http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-Bag-180-Micron/dp/B00025673W/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2


----------



## brothergc (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


bsmith said:


> Personally I would get the 500ml bottle if I were you because after you see what it does to the water in this tank you will more than likely want to put it in all of your tanks.
> 
> You can use panty hose but I use to use it and lost lots of money because after 2-3 recharges the panty hose becomes brittle and rips when you try to rinse the Purigen after recharging it. The best product to put it in IMO is the Seachem BAG. Its not cheap but ir will never degrade due to the bleach recharging.
> 
> ...


 cool and thank you very much , be putting my order in in the morning then


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

brothergc said:


> :thumbsup:
> cool and thank you very much , be putting my order in in the morning then


Report back after you get whatever you order with what you think about it. roud:


----------

